# 2009 Ford F-150 Platinum Model?



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yesterday I stopped in at Mc Ree Ford and had a look around, for the first time I seen a 2009 Ford F-150 Platinum edition...WOW! That sucker was NICE!

Anyone here have one?

What kind of MPG are you getting on the 5.4ltr?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a 06 F-150 FX4 supercrew with the Sterling package. I also have the 5.4ltr and a six inch lift with 285/70r18 Nitto terra grapplers and I get 15 on highway and a little less in town.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*Mine*

It's got custom black leather seats and all-custom interior. Lots of chrome inside. Stainless dual cat-back exhaust and coil over shocks. I like it, so I don't mind the 15mpg... especially since I live 5 miles from work.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

I just bought a 09 Ford F150 4x4 with the tow max package.....Never a Ford person until now, This truck is AWESOME. Looked at the chevy's and they are not even in the same leage as the FORD's. Will post a pick soon!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I see one on my way to work that has a Legacy Ford sticker on the back window. It is NICE, and I'm not a Ford person.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Forgot the computer says 15 mpg average now with the 5.4. Since I have the tow max package in has 373 gears which will get a little less mpg.



Bukmstr said:


> I just bought a 09 Ford F150 4x4 with the tow max package.....Never a Ford person until now, This truck is AWESOME. Looked at the chevy's and they are not even in the same leage as the FORD's. Will post a pick soon!


----------



## johnyb777 (May 3, 2005)

I got an 09 FX4 supercrew with the 5.4 about a month ago, after 2500 miles and three trips to the coast from Austin... I am getting 20 MPG on the HWY at 65 MPH. I get 19 at 70 MPH.

Let me know if you have any other questions... if you are interested in buying one, I gotta recommend the Sony Nav or Sony 700W 6 disc changer. The Sony system is SWEET. I didn't get the bed steps, I don't like all the plastic stuff.

So far I LOVE my 09, I had an 08 King Ranch before and the leather is too tough to maintain for someone who fishes. I had an 05 Larial before that and an 02 FX4 Lariat before that. Let me know if you guys have any Ford 5.4 questions. I have been through a bunch with that motor.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

They are SWEET, but did you look at the price tag? NOT SO sweet!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Nothing wrong with used. I bought mine when it was a year old with 11,000 miles on it for $10,000 below bluebook......just keep your eyes open and a deal will surface.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

mtaswt said:


> They are SWEET, but did you look at the price tag? NOT SO sweet!


I received an internet quote on a Platinum model for $36, 840, that included the Navigation unit, OR $34, 987 without the nav.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*$*



trodery said:


> I received an internet quote on a Platinum model for $36, 840, that included the Navigation unit, OR $34, 987 without the nav.


 Can't beat that with a stick!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I've got 10k miles on my 09 loaded FX4 now - love it! I'm getting 16-16.5 and I don't drive it easy.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Only trouble I've had with my FX4 is that the 4x4 wouldn't engage one day and it got me pretty stuck at the mouth of the Colorado. Dealership changed some little electric motor that engages it. No other problems. With those nitto terra grapplers, it rides a lot smoother and quieter than it did with the BFGs. I can go pretty much anywhere I need to.


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

trodery said:


> Yesterday I stopped in at Mc Ree Ford and had a look around, for the first time I seen a 2009 Ford F-150 Platinum edition...WOW! That sucker was NICE!
> 
> Anyone here have one?
> 
> What kind of MPG are you getting on the 5.4ltr?


Just bought one...from McRee no less. Only have 550 miles on it. Mostly Houston driving. Getting about 12-14mpg in town...hope it gets better. Got about 17mpg going to & from Galvatraz last weekend.

I came out of a diesel Excursion...its a new way of life for me. The nav/radio is absolutely awsome...better than the one in my wife's Acura.

You're right...they're pricey, but I look at my vehicle like I look at my bed. You spend a LOT of time in both of them. And I don't scrimp on either item.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yesterday I went to the dealership with every intention to buy that Platinum edition but I had yet to drive it, so I got the keys and went for a drive... I was not impressed!

The interior is very nice but I found that I did not like the seats and I certainly would not want to sit in that backseat for any amount of time.

The power...What Power? The truck felt very sluggish to me, and not very quick at all.

I am not a Ford hater by any means (I have bought 12 new Ford trucks in my years and probably as many Ford cars) but after having drove my Tundra for the past year I just don't think there is any comparison. The Tundra is very comfortable and extremely quick...I think I will stick with the Toyota!

I know lots of you are Toyota haters but if you have not ridden in or driven one you owe it to yourself to check it out.


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

not a toyota hater but they have the same problem as dodge which is they dont make a truck with nice enough interior for me


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

There is no right or wrong brand, you just have to buy what fits you and your needs best. I have custom black leather seats in mine and they are very comfortable. One of these days I'll upgrade to a three quarter ton, but for now, I'm content.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Tundra is coming out with a platinum edition in 2010. It will have A/C ventilated seats and tons of other options. It has a 381 horse engine compared to Ford's 310.


----------



## johnyb777 (May 3, 2005)

On that note, if HP is very high on the priority list, the F150 is scheduled to get the 6.2L Boss engine in 2010. It is supposed to produce close to 400 HP and over 400 lb-ft. torque.

I am rather happy with my 5.4's 20 MPG (at least for now).


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I just bought an XLT last week, I got out of an 07 Sierra with the 5.3 2wd because the tranny was getting hotter than he**. I paid 32 drive out for my supercrew 4x4 loaded. I dont like leather so that wasn't even an option. I did drive the Tundra though....it's it's a nice truck with PLENTY of power....I could find a 4x4 in stock anywhere with the 5.7 to save my life...I borrowed the Ford for 3 days and they got money the 4th!! I'm only on my second tank so far, the second tank I'm running E85 to compare...so far it's only 14 mpg. So far, I absolutely love this truck...cost of ownership is half of what a powerstroke is....and I'm not crazy about the 6.4, I'm a 7.3 man


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Does the 2009 F-150 auto tranny have a manual mode?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I just bought an 09 F150 XLT 4x4 Texas Edition, Just got a little over a thousand miles on it. I love the truck. Only problem is that I am used to all the shaking and rattling of my old truck, so I have to pay closer attention to the speedo!

I found that in haul mode, you have to kick it up on the RPM's or it will stay in 4th gear and run 2000-2500 rpms... if you kick it it will drop down to 1500 once 5th gear is engaged. By the computer 14 mpg while towing at 60 mph.

I took a cruise to resenburg last week and the computer said 21.8 mpg and the norm for around town is 13.9.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

trodery said:


> Yesterday I went to the dealership with every intention to buy that Platinum edition but I had yet to drive it, so I got the keys and went for a drive... I was not impressed!
> 
> The interior is very nice but I found that I did not like the seats and I certainly would not want to sit in that backseat for any amount of time.
> 
> ...


Terry, I was getting worried there. I was about to say "Say It Isn't So", thought you were gonna leave and go to the dark side:tongue:.

You know nothing compares to the 6speed transmission of the 5.7 beast of an engine the Tundra has.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a 2005 4 by 4 Supercrew, approaching 65k. For the past 6 mths I have had a constant starting problem, which now Ford will warranty. The problem is, getting the dealers to actually change out the problem injectors. Been to the shop 3 times, & they have replaced the fuel pump, regulator, & still the same problem. Ford:...some 2005 5.4l engines will experience hard starting/misfires/rough idling/long crank caused by stuck open injectors causing carbon fouled or wet plugs. Trying to get it resolved & the dealers famous reply is, we can't duplicate the problem. I 've about had it w/Ford, & have test drove the Toyota crew cab. PLENTY of power, & rides better. Trying to pull the plug, & either lease a Toyota, or get mine fixed, & have it paid off in 18 mths. I occasionally tow around 8,500 lbs. Anybody want to buy my Ford?


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

By the way, i got 21.3 mpg's w/a strong tailwind yesterday from Surfside to Kingwood.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Mahiseeker...the problems with the 5.4 gas engine ideling rough and Ford just saying "Well, some of those engines just do that? Couple that with the problems I had with my 6.0 diesel I had and I just got feed up with Ford.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

The 5.4 has proven to be a pretty good motor and is better with the 6 speed behind it; however, the truck could use and will soon get some more power. I don't think there is any question the motor in the Toyota is better; however, I think the Ford has it hands down beat in every other category.

I've had a 3/4 ton diesel since 99 (2 Fords and 1 Chevy). I was nervous about getting a half ton but after 6 months am very glad I did, I'll probably never own a diesel again. I downsized my trailers and have all bumper pulls now and haven't missed the big ones at all yet.

This truck is not fast but has enough power for passing, etc and pulls very good. I can pull my boat at 75-80 in 6th gear with no problems at all.


----------



## TopDrive (May 12, 2009)

Came across a F-150 Platinum the other day at the gas station. Guy only had it a week and needed a jump start! :rotfl:

Dodge 2500 Cummins Diesel 4x4 6 speed


----------

